# Шуйские баяны



## bayanidze (20 Дек 2016)

Всё пытался найти звучание шуйских баянов,
кроме известных видео с "Озорником" на Ютубе типа
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFvnVrMYerE
нашёл ещё пример звучания баяна "Шуя"
https://vk.com/video-44027394_165271032

В общем, чуда  и от "Романса" ждать не следует.
Чистая звонкая мелодия есть, но звук тембрально бедный какой-то.
Басов нет от слова совсем.

Для сравнения Тульский Этюд :
https://youtu.be/X1M6Qe7QJHQ?t=158

Уже и жир есть в звуке, по сравнению с веганской "Шуей".

В общем, надо либо Этюд, либо старые баянчики начинающему искать:
терки, либо чёрный тульский "Мелодия", либо
может даже цельнопланочный, если попадётся не сильно задорого.


----------

